# The 5 Day Odyssey of no Sound! HELPPP!!!



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, sorry about the dramatic post.. I literally spent almost 6 days trying to find these sound card drivers.. I have windows xp service pack 2.. i have tried the realtek drivers, vinyl, and numberous of other drivers.. I basically installed the 888111 hotfix and on SOME realtek versions it'll install. But no sound!! 

But there's volume control and it appears that it work. So someone informed me of installing the chipset, downloading the hotfix and then trying it again. MOST of the time, It cannot locate the bus driver when installing the realtek hd audio drivers.. other times it'll install but it'll pop up again w/ the found new hardware wizard.. and it really is a TRUE pain. More because I cant find my model on the elitegroup website [It's a W622 Model]. If anyone can help, please give me step by step instructions from the beginning how to get my poor sound to work.. here r my specs from everest..

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 725J, 1600 MHz (16 x 100)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Alviso i915PM
System Memory 512 MB (DDR2-400 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (07/11/06)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (128 MB)
Video Adapter ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (128 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26-X)
Monitor Generic Television
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-2]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
IDE Controller Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
Disk Drive FUJITSU MHV2040AT (40 GB, 4200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 38146 MB (32491 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (10.0.0.120)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-2]
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

---------------------------------------------------------------


As far as device manager.. i have an exclamation point ontop of multimedia audio controller, and one over pci modem? I also don't have a UAA high definition bus driver controller in system devices but i don't think that really matters.. but plz help!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Chaz2k and welcome to TSF !

Is this a laptop ? Have you reinstalled XP recently ? Which OS was installed on the computer when you got it ? You should have received a CD with the proper drivers for your hardware. If not then there's a recovery partition on the hard drive which allows to restore the computer back to its factory defaults (backup all your data first as the process will erase your drive).

Please start with the chipset drivers (yours is 915PM) :
http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-020149.htm

Once that's done, if the sound still doesn't work then try these drivers :
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/intel-high-definition-hd-driver.html

Look on the computer for another brand or model ID since W622 doesn't exist on ECS's website, even in the archives. In which country did you buy the computer ? Look for a serial number or another ID code.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Just when i was gonna call it quitz.. but yeah i baught it 2nd hand from someone.. originally the sound did work.. but lets say i made a mistake trying to install linux and removed the partition (( But when the os was installed was Windows xp professional sp2. I baught the laptop from Manila, phillippines just to have something to keep incontact w/ the folkz.. but i guess my luck sucks  But yeah this is a laptop btw.

I installed the chipset drivers.. went through fine.. but the wrierd thing is.. i tried to install this hd audio driver before.. it goes through successfully. Then when i restart the computer.. FOUND NEW HARDWARE.. multimedia controller.. lol this is like one missed call except with drivers  lol

EDIT: the serial is kinda faded but i believe its.. ECS-N8 w622 i5dbk (very blurred...)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chaz2k
Try this driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Have you done a full Microsoft update?
Are there any errors in the device manager?
Hope this helps,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Chaz2k
> Try this driver:
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
> Have you done a full Microsoft update?
> ...


Thx for ur help too btw bill.. but yes i have done a full microsoft update already.. And the only error in dev manager is a yellow exclamation point for multimedia audio controller and PCI modem (which i doubt i'd ever need.) And upon installing that file.. i got a blue bios screen and i had to use my last known configuration settings in order to get back..  a pain isnt it :/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chaz2k,
Should of asked this earlier, but what is the exact make and model of this laptop?
If you have a serial # or product # please post this also.
When you installed XP pro was this a CLEAN install?
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Chaz2k,
> Should of asked this earlier, but what is the exact make and model of this laptop?
> If you have a serial # or product # please post this also.
> When you installed XP pro was this a CLEAN install?
> ...


This is the hard part.. the make and model number is above.. but it isn't on the website of the manufacturer.. and this was a 100% clean install since ilost my os previously thanks to ubuntu lol


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Btw.. i think i found it but once again.. still isnt on the site.. it's an 
ECS W622 15dBK


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you post a screen shot of the device manager? Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

I added it as an attachment.. lol

I just changed it to show the sound and game controller section so you'll see that as well


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the shot. Yes your modem is not installed and niether is the sound card.
I would like you to try to use MS to search for the sound driver. Go to the device manager>Right click on the Multimedia Audio controller>Update> a wizard will come up>choose search the web and see if MS will find the driver. Try this also with the PCI Modem. Seeing we cannot ID this system please run (If you can) PC wizard and POST the results.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I am going to PM you.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

ok i sent the report.. it seems like its impossible to find these drivers  but windows update couldn't find it.. and also i'm not 100% sure what u meant by the pc wizard unless ur talking about windows update...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I got the PM.
PC wizard is under my signature, but here is a direct link:
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
Please post the results.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I did get the report and yes the whole internet is running vey slow.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres the report.. i made it a txt file for easier viewing


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Btw. idk if this helps.. but when i download the Regular Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver.. It installs smoothly with no errors but theres no audio playing even though it appears to play. Is there a way to atleast fix that? Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go back in the device manager and see if the vinyl AC97 driver cleared up the multimedia audio controll (No yellow marks). This will tell us if the driver is installed.
Thanks


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah no exclamation points.. until i restarted the computer.. and BAM i got exclamation points everywhere.. lol do u think w/ vista i'd have a better chance..?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

what exclamation points did you get. Please post a screen shot.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh man it was overwhelming.. it had exclamation points on ALL the stuff under sound and game controllers.. so i just backdated it to the point when i just installed the chipset.. so its back @ square one. Just to note.. if u can find anything for XP or Vista.. i have it dual booted so i can try on 1 OS or Another to be a little diverse..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you go to the device manager and right click on both the PCI Modem and the Multimedia Audio Controller and go to properties>Details tab. You will see a bunch of different # and Letters. Copy and paste them to this thread. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol i'll post the PCI modem later but i went from the list and copied and pasted whatever going from top to bottom.. Hope it Helps.

--------------

Multimedia Audio Controller.

Device instance id
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F2

HardWare ID's
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_204F161F
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&CC_0401
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0401
PCI\VEN_8086
PCI\CC_040100
PCI\CC_0401

Compatible ID's
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0401
PCI\VEN_8086
PCI\CC_040100
PCI\CC_0401

Emumerator
PCI

Dev Node Flags
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

Ejection Reasons
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D4\3&b1bfb68&0&F0
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04\3&b1bfb68&0&F3

Current Power State 
D3

Power Capabilities
PDCAP_D0_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D3_SUPPORTED

Power State Mappings
S0 -> D0
S1 -> Unspecified
S2 -> Unspecified
S3 -> D3
S4 -> D3
S5 -> D3


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Now we might get some where. According to the info you have an Intel AC97 Audio Controller/ Sigmatel (Soundmax Integrated Digital Audio). Try this link:
http://www.driversplanet.com/device.php?id=64285
Be sure you set a restore point so if the driver causes problems we can convert back.
Sigmatel drivers are known to be to a pain!
Please POST the modem also as if this unit is like a toshiba the sound will not work without both drivers installed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
We have another member of the team joining us. He has been behind the seens and trying to give us assistance. Is name is also Bill.

Brow96,:wave:
Reviewing the thread, Chaz2k has posted the PC wizard report and a partial Everest report (at the beginning of the thread). He has also supplied the Driver details for the Audio Controller
I am using this program to ID the audio controller and the modem (when we get this info):
http://www.pcidatabase.com/
The Audio VEN 8086 / DEV 266E points to a AC97 Integrated Audio Controller/Sigmatel(SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio)
I have posted a link for that driver.
I am uable to attach the full everest report as the PC I had it on crashed.:sigh:
I also agree this laptop is an Arima model and there is little or no info.
Any input on this would be appreciated. 
Thanks for the assist,ray:
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Brow96,
This is the best I can do for the moment.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Brow96,
> This is the best I can do for the moment.
> Thanks,
> Bill


I get an "invalid link" error?

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, Try it again
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

BCCOMP said:


> Sorry, Try it again
> Thanks,
> Bill



Take ALL of this with a grain or two of salt! :grin"

We have the following:

PCI Modem device - PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04

English translation of above: 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D* - 8086 = Intel - 266D = Intel 82801DB(M) ICH4(-M) - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0] PCI

*SUBSYS_204F161F* - 161F = Arima - 204F = ???? Nothing Listed

Also, the modem is listed as a MDC Fax Modem. MDC is a "Mobile Daughter Card", i.e. it's a modem on a tiny card that fits inside the Notebook / Laptop. This information only tells us how the modem is installed in the computer, not much else.

The only way to POSITIVELY identify the modem is to remove it and actually get the part numbers, and chip numbers off of it. Otherwise, with so little information available on the net, in regards to the computer, it's a "best guess" approach. That means we "shotgun" it, i.e we keep trying different modem drivers until we get the right one.

I've already located at lest six different modems that could be in the computer. However it is partially on the motherboard and the rest is on the MDC. It's the MDC part we need drivers for. The MAIN chipset drivers have the "onboard" part already installed, so there is no problem there.

So at this point I'd like to ask the owner to remove the MDC device and tell what they can see or read on the card. Give us every number you can find on that MDC device, i.e part numbers, model number, Chipset number etc., etc.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Bill and well, Bill. Well, i'm currently at work so i will try to find the screw driver to detach the stuff and try to get the information I need. It's strange because the model is an EliteGroup but everything shows Arima.. It even have the logo on the laptop. The wrierd thing is, I messaged the manufacturer that claims to be on my laptop and they cant find any information on it. Heres a link to show why the information on the net could be misleading.

http://www.interpace.cdo.ph/ecs.pdf

The first page shows that this is without a doubt an ECS laptop.. But since this is all ironically enough occuring during my business trip. It might take some time to get that screw driver but i'll just contact the IT department to provide the information I need. (If i can get incontact with them) :sigh:


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

brow96 said:


> Take ALL of this with a grain or two of salt! :grin"
> 
> We have the following:
> 
> ...


Now when u say MDC how am i gonna locate this on a laptop?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

brow96 said:


> Take ALL of this with a grain or two of salt! :grin"
> 
> We have the following:
> 
> ...


No, Unless there is miss communication here, the driver datails posted above are for the sound card. AC97(Sigmatel audio) that I have already posted a download for. I need the driver details of the MODEM. If this is like a newer TOSHIBA laptop the sound will not function without the MODEM. Yes I know it sounds stupid, but that has been my experiences of numerous down grades.
Chaz2k, Please see if you can get the DRIVER ID from the Modem before taking the Lappy apart using the same procedure as the Audio driver.
Sorry for the confusion, but I think(could be wrong) that the driver (Sigmatel) is a valid driver. We just have to try to Validate the modem.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yes guys, you weren't lieing about the drivers.. At one point i did remember pulling teeth trying to install this one from my reasearch.. Like the intel 915gm model. I went from that, the looking at the codec from the intel website, and breaking down info to that driver.. but since it didn't install. I had MAJOR problems trying to find out why.

But my error states the following.

Installation Failed!

The audio driver files do not support your computer hardware.

Note: If you uninstalled audio software without restarting your PC, restart now, and then run the setup again.

Where can I find the device driver 
REMEMBER. If you find any vista drivers.. I have a dual boot. And would it just be easier if we just get a PCMCIA sound card or USB ~x( j/k lol


And where can i find this device id?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi.
I think we need the ID for the modem. The audio may fail due to the UAA driver not being installed. I know you said at the beginning it was installed. Did you delete this?
You may also have to force this driver manually. This is an XP driver.
Also, I was not aware that this was a dual boot (XP /VISTA). Is XP the first OS? XP and Vista have different drivers. The BIOS may cause a conflict, seeing that it is not reccomended to down grade the BIOS. What you may have with XP may not be what you get with Vista. As it is, with the limited info we can get (Dual BOOT) only adds to the confusion.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi.
> I think we need the ID for the modem. The audio may fail due to the UAA driver not being installed. I know you said at the beginning it was installed. Did you delete this?
> You may also have to force this driver manually. This is an XP driver.
> Also, I was not aware that this was a dual boot (XP /VISTA). Is XP the first OS? XP and Vista have different drivers. The BIOS may cause a conflict, seeing that it is not reccomended to down grade the BIOS. What you may have with XP may not be what you get with Vista. As it is, with the limited info we can get (Dual BOOT) only adds to the confusion.
> ...


Oh no xp was installed first.. its on a seperate partition and BIOS wasn't altered. And to kinda reiterate that.. the UAA driver is prolly the key issue because my UAA driver never installed to begin w/ even with the hotfixes.. unless im doing something wrong... I have tried multiple times to find out why that is the case.. (this might also be the reason y i kept getting that evil blue screen) Starting to link together if u ask me..


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, where can i find this device ID for the modem.. i need details


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chaz2k
For the modem right click on the error PCI Modem>properties> driver details. (just as you did for the Audio Controller) and Post everything that commes up.
As far as the Audio driver try this:
1. Install the UAA driver here:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/Others/Asus-T12Mg-UAA-driver-KB8881111.shtml
Then try to install this driver Manually:
http://www.driversplanet.com/device.php?id=64285
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Chaz2k
> For the modem right click on the error PCI Modem>properties> driver details. (just as you did for the Audio Controller) and Post everything that commes up.
> As far as the Audio driver try this:
> 1. Install the UAA driver here:
> ...



Ok once again, i wanna clarify when u say manually.. am i extracting the files manually and trying it though device manager or running the exe again..? and as far as the UAA bus Driver is concerned.. It keep redirecting me to the main page..


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres the information u need too btw.

PCI Modem 

Drive Instance Id:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F3

Hardware Ids:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_204F161F
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&CC_070300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&CC_0703

Compatible Ids:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_070300
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0703
PCI\VEN_8086
PCI\CC_070300
PCI\CC_0703

Enumerator:
PCI

Devnode Flags:
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

ConfigFlags:
CONFIGFLAG_FAILEDINSTALL

Ejection Relations:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D4\3&b1bfb68&0&F0
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04\3&b1bfb68&0&F2

Current Power State:
D3

Power Capabilities:
PDCAP_D0_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D3_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_WAKE_FROM_D3_SUPPORTED

Power State Mappings:
S0 -> D0
S1 -> Unspecified
S2 -> Unspecified
S3 -> D3
S4 -> D3
S5 -> D3


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> No, Unless there is miss communication here, the driver datails posted above are for the sound card. AC97(Sigmatel audio) that I have already posted a download for. I need the driver details of the MODEM. If this is like a newer TOSHIBA laptop the sound will not function without the MODEM. Yes I know it sounds stupid, but that has been my experiences of numerous down grades.
> Chaz2k, Please see if you can get the DRIVER ID from the Modem before taking the Lappy apart using the same procedure as the Audio driver.
> Sorry for the confusion, but I think(could be wrong) that the driver (Sigmatel) is a valid driver. We just have to try to Validate the modem.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Hi Guys,:wave:
Sorry about this one. Its been a long day. The previous post was actually for this modem. I should of had a cup of coffee before open up my mouth.
Well I am awake now so lets see what we can do.
As far as the UAA driver try this one:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
Sound Card here:
http://www.driversplanet.com/device.php?id=64285
The Modem (2nd one on the page):
http://www.arima.com.tw/ViewSupport.asp?View=109
This modem is for a M621 model, but it has an Agere MDC Modem. It may work.:4-dontkno
As stated before, have a restore point in case these drivers do not work.
I have yet to see any Vista drivers for this.
Let us know and again I apologize to both of you for not throughly reading the post. I am off to get another cup of java
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Thx will try and i'll post the results after i download all this (( lol


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Chaz2k said:


> Thx will try and i'll post the results after i download all this (( lol



Such strange luck.. the modem drivers didn't install.. the UAA patch goes through but as far as it showing up in device manager.. its non existent.. :/ my luck.. 

EDIT: To be more specific.. the modem drivers went through but the exclamation point is still there.. as far as the uaa driver.. it goes through.. but u dont notice any changes.. and the soundmax driver is still not letting me get past the installed features..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You may not see the UAA driver in device manager. 
What do you mean by the modem drivers did not install? Are you getting errors during the install?
Have you attempted to install the sound card driver? If not please do so. I would extract the files to a folder you make so you know where it is. Then do a manual install through the device manager.
See if that will work and then we will see what we can do with the modem.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh and check the readme as well for the soundmax driver..

_"Due to an engineering error, the HD Audio bus driver that shipped in Server 2003 SP1 and Windows XP x64 Edition 
contains what is called ¡§time bomb¡¨ functionality that prevents the use of the binary after a certain date. 
That date was August 1st 2005 and users may find their audio device stop working after that date.

If the following conditions are true, the computer Intel High Definition audio functionality unexpectedly
quits working:¡E The computer is running either Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 (SP1) 
or Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition. "_

I set the time back to 2003 to be on the safe side.. and it said my audio card is not supported by its driver and closed out.. 

Wrierd huh?


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> You may not see the UAA driver in device manager.
> What do you mean by the modem drivers did not install? Are you getting errors during the install?
> Have you attempted to install the sound card driver? If not please do so. I would extract the files to a folder you make so you know where it is. Then do a manual install through the device manager.
> See if that will work and then we will see what we can do with the modem.
> ...



Ok, now i have tried that the first time as far as w/ the audio controller and no success.. Windows was unable to find the software.. and the modem just goes through the entire installation w/ no errors and it's still the same icon.. its odd..

I hope i'm not being a pain lol


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go to the device manager>Right click on Audio controller (the one with the error)>Update>select no at this time and click next>select advance option>click browse and direct windows to the folder you made that has the driver.
If that does not work try the exe. file.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Go to the device manager>Right click on Audio controller (the one with the error)>Update>select no at this time and click next>select advance option>click browse and direct windows to the folder you made that has the driver.
> If that does not work try the exe. file.
> Thanks,
> Bill


I normally try that if the exe file doesn't work  sucks..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm, well lets try the driver for the 621 model:
http://www.arima.com.tw/ViewSupport.asp?View=109&cond=2
Let me know
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hmm, well lets try the driver for the 621 model:
> http://www.arima.com.tw/ViewSupport.asp?View=109&cond=2
> Let me know
> Thanks,
> Bill


Now, you are talking about the sound drivers right?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, I am not sure it will work. I am about to call Arima on this one.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

The issue is fairly the same w/ the drivers.. but the strange thing is.. once again, trying the vinyl combo codec drivers install fine but just no sound.. (I haven't tried the 2nd time) but idk.. im on the verge of setting this laptop on fire so.. yeah.. haha ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Bummer,
Is it that windows does not find the driver or is there error messages?
It could be my stupidity thinking these are XP driver?idk:4-dontkno


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Well the advanced method just fails immediately and the other method as far as the regular install it gives a very simular error message to the other soundmax driver.. trust me i believe this is a known issue w/ these painful drivers..


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Bummer,
> Is it that windows does not find the driver or is there error messages?
> It could be my stupidity thinking these are XP driver?idk:4-dontkno


Lol well, it just doesn't find the driver.. is it a way to trick it into believing it is.. im running outta options..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Lets see if we can get this driver in by going right to the exact folder:
Go to the device manager>Right click on Audio controller (the one with the error)>Update>select no at this time and click next>select advance option>click browse and direct windows to the folder you made that has the driver> OPEN The folder>click on SMAXWDM>W2K_XP


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Lets see if we can get this driver in by going right to the exact folder:
> Go to the device manager>Right click on Audio controller (the one with the error)>Update>select no at this time and click next>select advance option>click browse and direct windows to the folder you made that has the driver> OPEN The folder>click on SMAXWDM>W2K_XP


Thats what i did because it wouldn't let me hit ok until i sent it to that folder. When i hit next, it'll say "cannot install hardware"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I am going to call Arima and see what I can get out of them. They are on the West coast here and I am on the East (USA). I need to know since you are dual booting this, do you have the exact same driver issues in Vista as XP?
Thanks


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Ok, I am going to call Arima and see what I can get out of them. They are on the West coast here and I am on the East (USA). I need to know since you are dual booting this, do you have the exact same driver issues in Vista as XP?
> Thanks


Unfortunately.. yes. i'm missing the EXACT same drivers too.. its so wrierd..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Give me some time to see what info I can gather. Thanks for your patients. You have been great through out this ordeal.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Give me some time to see what info I can gather. Thanks for your patients. You have been great through out this ordeal.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Oh bro, I should be thanking you for helping me.. I'm learning more on how much a :upset: computers can be.. haha. So did u come to the same conclusion that its FIXABLE but a PAIN? like i did lol


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Ok, I am going to call Arima and see what I can get out of them. They are on the West coast here and I am on the East (USA). I need to know since you are dual booting this, do you have the exact same driver issues in Vista as XP?
> Thanks


Oh !#^#& important info.. lol in vista all i'm missing is my mass storage controller and my soundcard.. the modem shows a Smart Link 56k modem. now i KNOW that helps


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Take the Vista CD and see if it will atleast install the Modem Driver.
Can you provide a screen shot of the device manager for both Vista and XP? I need the full view so click on all + to open everything. 
Thanks


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Take the Vista CD and see if it will atleast install the Modem Driver.
> Can you provide a screen shot of the device manager for both Vista and XP? I need the full view so click on all + to open everything.
> Thanks


Now the vista disk wouldn't be possible at the moment.. but.. i can give u the shots of xp and vista.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Thanks


Sry.. lol its because i'm @ work and i only brung my laptop.. haha


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres the attachments for vista..


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

And heres the shots for XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the screen shots.ray:
I will let you know what I find out.
Were going to need a few beers after this one:4-cheers:
Thanks


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Thanks for the screen shots.ray:
> I will let you know what I find out.
> Were going to need a few beers after this one:4-cheers:
> Thanks


lol i wish u were in the phillippines.. otherwise i'd treat ya to a vodka cruiser on me :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chaz2k,
I have given a shot out to others. I have also contacted Arima and waiting for the return phone call (I will not hold my breath)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi CHaz2k,
A suggestion has been brought up. When you installed the new drivers did you remove the old ones first?

[/QUOTE]
Make sure all the sound drivers he tried are uninstalled (and maybe use Ccleaner to remove "orphans" in the registry).
Then reinstall the Vinyl driver.[/QUOTE]
I am still trying to get a hold of Arima or ECS. Is there a serial # or service tag?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Well theres no service tag relating to arima.. it all says elitegroup.. im not kidding bro.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not so sure about the Vinyl driver I suggested anymore.

Please download and run *Unknown Devices*.

Save the report as a text document and attach.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres the report.. i also got a txt document on what it detected.


* Windows Description - Multimedia Audio Controller
* Hardware ID - VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_204F161F&REV_04
* Device Category (Class) - Other devices
* Enumerator - PCI

* Detected Chip Vender - Intel Corporation
* Detected Chip Device - 82801FB (ICH6) AC'97 Audio Controller
* Detected Vender - Arima Computer Co
* Detected Device - <unknown, id=204F>

* Device Status Flags - Detected, Unknown, Present, Not Phantom, Category Visable

*** Note: AC'97 Detection is unreliable ***

View attachment Devices2.txt


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol now check this out.. i baught a usb sound adapter.. (it's rather cheaply made) but it plays if i only connect it to the adapter.. is there any way to get it to play through the laptop speakers? because the controls work on the laptop but i cant get it to play.. or maybe it could be since i installed the drivers, it couldve messed up my sound card?


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi CHaz2k,
> A suggestion has been brought up. When you installed the new drivers did you remove the old ones first?
> 
> 
> Nah i didnt.. i'll give it a shot and see what i can do.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, I have removed the drivers.. Whatever drivers you can find, i'll give it another shots..

Thanks guys,
Chaz


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try these drivers (download from PackardBell, but should work):

Install this chipset driver: http://support.packardbell.com/dk/item/index.php?m=download&i=7043990000;i915_chipset6301008.exe;0;;

Reboot.

Then install this audio driver: http://support.packardbell.com/dk/item/index.php?m=download&i=7048460000;ALC260_HDA_5127.exe;0;;

Reboot again.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

eneles said:


> Try these drivers (download from PackardBell, but should work):
> 
> Install this chipset driver: http://support.packardbell.com/dk/item/index.php?m=download&i=7043990000;i915_chipset6301008.exe;0;;
> 
> ...


Cool i'll give it a shot.. but i've had bad history from downloading drivers from manufacturers.. like for example dell. I found a chipset and sound driver and it wouldn't install because of my manufacturer. Hope it works :embarased


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Still no luck.. i used the ccleaner.. tried to install, and it cannot find the hardware.. even if i direct it manually..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

:sigh:
What kind of XP disc did you use when you installed? OEM or retail?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Also, was this a clean install after you unloaded linux?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Retail.. i never recieved that disk when i first installed... so its like the blankest copy anyone can ever find.. which sucks


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Also, was this a clean install after you unloaded linux?
> Thanks,
> Bill


Yeah wiped the partition, did a slow format and installed xp..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chaz2K,
I have been discussing this issue with some of the MODS. We feel that the chipset not being installed first (along with what we have done) may have corrupted the registry beyond repair. So that being said, I wish to ask you to do a clean install of XP and be sure you load the chipset driver first:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!
2nd on the list.
I have yet to here from ECS or Arima on this.
Let us know what you decide.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats what i did the first time because we've thought that.. we can try doing a reformat.. but i doubt if it'll work because when the issue first arrived. i installed the 2Intel 915pm chipset driver from intel and was backdating if it was unsuccessful.. And ontop of that the drivers u listed before are what i've tried already..  and if u think about it.. most of the installs didnt even get picked up by the media audio controller.. the only 2 drivers that work is the regular realtek ac'97 audio and the vinyl drivers.. even w/ a fresh install of XP it still didnt work..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chaz2k,
I have researched this farther. This is what I have found for the Audio (Does not support Vista)
You have 82801FB (ICH6) AC97 Audio controller. 
Manufacture: Arima Computer Co. 
CODEC INFO:
AC97 Support: Yes
S/PDIF Support: Yes
Manufacture: Analog Devices
Model: AD1981B
This info leads me to this driver:
http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/...ver-v5.12.01.5240-Windows-2000-XP_70023.shtml
I do not think it would hurt try.
I am still working on the Modem.
let us know,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

So far this is the first blue BIOS error screen since i clicked it  lol :upset:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Chaz2k, I would try to help you too here :smile:

Try to uninstall back the last driver you installed (you can do so on safe mode if you can't get into normal because of BSOD), and try to install this driver below:

82801FB Driver for XP SP2


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Hi Chaz2k, I would try to help you too here :smile:
> 
> Try to uninstall back the last driver you installed (you can do so on safe mode if you can't get into normal because of BSOD), and try to install this driver below:
> 
> 82801FB Driver for XP SP2


lol when i got that blue screen it was still showing media audio controller.. my computer hates me lol.. I downloaded the driver.. payed 2.99 @ that and um.. No sound?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

It still not work? Ok, keep that driver handy, don't deleted it yet. It is the right driver for your sound card, furthermore you also paid for it. Its my fault too, forgot to tell that you can actually register there to download the files for free (might need a few hassle checking and activate email though).

Try to uninstall back the driver from Device Manager, then download and install the chipset driver first (the link BCCOMP give you earlier), before you install the same audio driver again.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> It still not work? Ok, keep that driver handy, don't deleted it yet. It is the right driver for your sound card, furthermore you also paid for it. Its my fault too, forgot to tell that you can actually register there to download the files for free (might need a few hassle checking and activate email though).
> 
> Try to uninstall back the driver from Device Manager, then download and install the chipset driver first (the link BCCOMP give you earlier), before you install the same audio driver again.


lol 1 downfall.. it was just the 888111 hotfix.. it didnt install any drivers..


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

And did you try to install the hotfix after installing the chipset driver? You still don't have any sound now?


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> And did you try to install the hotfix after installing the chipset driver? You still don't have any sound now?


Well yeah thats exactly what i did and it still has a exclamation point on media audio controller.. :/


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to install this latest Realtek Audio controller for AC'97 Audio:

AC'97 Audio Installer

The first link is for the XP. You can try download and install that. There is a driver for the Vista too there, which is the last one on the link there. Try download and install both of them. Try to manual install the Vista driver:

1. Expand "Sound, video and game controllers" or the yellow flagged device
2. Right-click the the yellow flagged device and choose Update Driver
3. In Windows XP SP2, the Update Wizard will prompt to connect to the Windows Update
4. Select "No, not this time" and click Next
5. Select "Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)" and click Next.
6. Select "Search for the best driver in theses locations" and check "Include this location in the search"
7. Click Browse and select the the location of downloaded driver
8. Click OK and click Next
9. Wait while the Wizard installs the software
10. Click Finish.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Try to install this latest Realtek Audio controller for AC'97 Audio:
> 
> AC'97 Audio Installer
> 
> ...


Got any other links.. i tried for 2 hrs and i cant get the d/l?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you try to use the download manager such as FlashGet or Internet Download Manager, and let the download finish. The link is quite slow, I tried it as well :sigh:


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Can you try to use the download manager such as FlashGet or Internet Download Manager, and let the download finish. The link is quite slow, I tried it as well :sigh:


I d/led.. no media audio controller still.. yay!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chaz2k,:wave:
I have recieved some additional info to your problem from Arima Supportray:.
Your model is the same as Arima M623-DCX
This is the link that was sent to me by Arima Support. 

http://service1.marasst.com/Anotebooks/m623dcx.htm

You will see on this link Driver CD M600 series
This is an ISO image, Download and burn this ISO image to CD.

It contains all the various drivers for the M600 series (For XP,W2k,Win 98 etc. only. It contains No Vista Drivers)
It has an auto run program, but I am unable to test this as I do not have your model :4-dontkno.
I have discussed this issue with both TSF Moderators and Arima Support.
If these drivers do not install properly with the setup you now have (In other words you may wish to try the CD before you do a reinstall).
We are all in agreement that a clean install should be performed.
Arima Support states it does not support Vista Drivers for this model so I am not sure if you wish to Dual Boot Vista / XP.:4-dontkno
I am hopefull that this will resolve your issue.ray:
I am sorry this has been such a pain. It has turned into a personal vendetta for me!
Please let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice disk.. the downfall is.. the drivers on here.. are the ones i tried w/ the first fresh install.. The Vinyl Combo Codec Driver. It shows vinyl codec combo or driver (WAVE) and i never get any sound but it successfully installs everytime like i stated before.. the headphones nor the speaks play sound whatsoever with these drivers.. the conexant and the other drivers dont work to well either.. so idk guys the fresh install might not work but ill reply once i've done it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Rember to install the chipset driver first!


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Rember to install the chipset driver first!


Ok get a gun and shoot my computer now.. these are the exact steps i did.

1.) Wiped XP/Vista Completely.
2.) Did the slow format to ensure this will work.
3.) Installed XP
4.) Installed Chipset Drivers
5.) Installed Drivers (in safe mode)

And i see the sound icon but no sound. 

Should I tried the microsoft updates..? I'm doing that now.. why me :sigh:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to do all the windows update first, and see if that helps :smile:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup, do as bhahar84 says.

Each time you want to try another driver start by looking in add/remove programs to uninstall the previous bundle then go to the device manager to right-click => uninstall the non-working audio device. I would also create a system restore point first time you have the chance, it'll allow us to undo most changes without the need to reinstall the OS from scratch. 

If there's still no sound then I'd try to install the 888111 hotfix then the audio driver, it's what did the trick last time we had some problems with Sigmatel drivers (check this thread, posts #4-5). The user installed the hotfix then tried several different sigmatel drivers until he found one older version which would work fine.

Also, enter the BIOS at startup (look for some "press xx to enter setup" prompt) and see if there's some option there to disable the modem or the HD audio sound. Make sure everything related to your audio and modem is set to enabled.

Apart from that I'm afraid I don't have much to add to the excellent advices you've already been given by the hardware techs here :4-dontkno


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

It is possible that he had installed the correct driver at some point, but it won't work because the hardware has simply failed. It is rare, but it happens. I once had an ethernet 10/100 mbps card fail like that. One day, my local area connection said that the network cable is unplugged. I did all sorts of tests and reinstalls of my driver and DSL modem. The driver would install fine, with no problems in the device manager, yet it would always say that the network cable is unplugged. After exhausting virtually all avenues, I broke down and bought a new network card, and the problem was solved. 

After reading all the things he tried, I think a case of failed sound hardware is a strong possibility. Your only hope might be to get an external USB sound card.


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Falconoffury said:


> It is possible that he had installed the correct driver at some point, but it won't work because the hardware has simply failed. It is rare, but it happens. I once had an ethernet 10/100 mbps card fail like that. One day, my local area connection said that the network cable is unplugged. I did all sorts of tests and reinstalls of my driver and DSL modem. The driver would install fine, with no problems in the device manager, yet it would always say that the network cable is unplugged. After exhausting virtually all avenues, I broke down and bought a new network card, and the problem was solved.
> After reading all the things he tried, I think a case of failed sound hardware is a strong possibility. Your only hope might be to get an external USB sound card.


Well currently.. that is my alternative until i get my sound fixed.. it haven't been that long for it to fail im 100% sure.. its only been 2 weeks since this his happened like i said before, this havent became an issue until i wiped my OS like an idiot..


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, i tried the other method as well (as far as the hotfix first then the driver) Once again, remember i have said i had issues w/ the vinyl drivers before w/ the sound not playing. Now this is the same thing i tried with my previous clean install as well with the same success rate..  It is growing near of my departure from my business trip, so atleast the good thing is i'd be able to open my computer and identify what soundcard i really have.. lol


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try this driver. This is a old version of Via AC97 driver. Lets see if this going to work somehow. Just make sure to do a system restore point before installing this in case something goes wrong :smile:

*VIA AC97 audio driver package 6.80b*


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Try this driver. This is a old version of Via AC97 driver. Lets see if this going to work somehow. Just make sure to do a system restore point before installing this in case something goes wrong :smile:
> 
> *VIA AC97 audio driver package 6.80b*


Wanna know whats worse about this POS. Tell me why, i took the laptop's bottom off to sett if i can find the chip earlier.. And i assembled everything back, and now i have a black screen upon startup :upset:.. idk if i put the memory in the wrong way (which i highly doubt) or the bios jacked on me or what.. lol i'm gonna ebay a demolished laptop in a few ><


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to check back all the connections of the devices inside back


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Try to check back all the connections of the devices inside back


Oh i did.. i didn't even disassemble the entire thing.. i hear a few clicks from the hard drive and when it starts up the light comes on but no display.. i tested it on a monitor and its a black screen as well.. :upset:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Click sound? It seems like power issue. Try to check the power cable and everything once again


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Click sound? It seems like power issue. Try to check the power cable and everything once again


I'll give it a shot :/ I already reseated the memory and the hard drive to be on the safe side.. still just a black screen..


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you stil get the same clicking sound now?


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Did you stil get the same clicking sound now?


Well not anymore.. now like i tried charging it.. and now its like not doing nething and now the charge LED light blinks along w/ the black screen. I don't get a BIO's screen or anything it just sits there..


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing showing up? Did you disconnect any other devices other than the hard drive? How about other lights on the laptop, is it blinking or did it not showing up at all, such as hard drive activity light?


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> Nothing showing up? Did you disconnect any other devices other than the hard drive? How about other lights on the laptop, is it blinking or did it not showing up at all, such as hard drive activity light?


Well the hard drive and the memory basically.. And it shows status.. but no display.. But what i did do.. is send the laptop to a technician to diagnose wth the problem is so i can fix it.. i just hope i don't have to replace any parts ~x(


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can see POST screen? And can't see anything after that?


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

bhahar84 said:


> You can see POST screen? And can't see anything after that?


lol man, im telling u.. as far as lights.. green light for power..u see the hd activity light for a sec.. then thats gone.. then nothing else.. after awhile, the fans turn because it's getting warm but nothing.. its an extremely odd issue.. i cant even tell if its booting up because theres no sound.. so i just sent it in the diagnose the prob.. i asked them to identify what sound card i have as well. so yeah..


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

So, you send in the computer to the pc shop? Try see if they can isolate the issue there :smile:


----------



## Chaz2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, from what they told me.. they said my video chipset have malfunctioned and i'd have to replace the entire motherboard.. it sounds like bs but i just sold the laptop for parts..  thx neways guys.. u been a gr8 help


----------



## DeDaMrAz (Mar 13, 2008)

Regards people :wink:

Sorry to jump in like this but I have a jET laptop (aka Arima M623-DCX) that powers up but has no sound 

I`ve been reading this thread for clues but no luck :sigh:

What else is it there to do?


----------



## DeDaMrAz (Mar 13, 2008)

...I managed to dig this page up somehow...

ftp://213.168.21.37/drivers/notebook/m623dcx


----------

